# Berlin Orchestra prices



## bongoman (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm wanting to cost in the current prices, but don't have access to the staffpad store as I don't own staffpad yet.
Can anyone get me the price for the Berlin Orchestra addon - or for the sections if it's listed that way.

I'm weighing up getting staffpad and want to know the addon cost as well.

Also, does Staffpad (IOS) usually go on sale for Black friday?

cheers!


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 22, 2020)

$99/each for winds, brass, strings. I have them and love them. The addons are new so I don't know what StaffPad is thinking for Black Friday.


----------



## bongoman (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks. In light of the Berlin orchestra sales can anyone confirm if the Staffpad versions are showing any sales now as well?


----------



## psmk (Nov 23, 2020)

Still regular prices.

I sent an email to support asking if they might also have a sale on the Staffpad versions. That was about an hour ago (10:30 AM Pacific Time, 11/23 Monday)...i"ll get back if there is any info regarding sale prices for the Berlin Series on Staffpad.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Nov 23, 2020)

psmk said:


> Still regular prices.
> 
> I sent an email to support asking if they might also have a sale on the Staffpad versions. That was about an hour ago (10:30 AM Pacific Time, 11/23 Monday)...i"ll get back if there is any info regarding sale prices for the Berlin Series on Staffpad.



Thank you. Please also get back if any other developer is on sale for StaffPad.


----------



## handshaker (Nov 23, 2020)

yes thanks from me as well.


----------



## psmk (Nov 23, 2020)

The Cinesample libraries are on on sale for 50% off. I have no idea as to how long the sale lasts.

I am waiting for Berlin and/or Spitfire to have a sale, myself.

I will let you know either of those 2 go on sale.


----------



## psmk (Nov 23, 2020)

I just received an email from Orchestral Tools regarding a sale on the Berlin series on Staffpad.



Hi Paul,

The Staffpad and OT stores are completely separate entities. We do not know of the marketing plans of Staffpad.

Anything else just let me know!
best

Ariel
OT Support


So, I have my answer. I will continue to watch in the next month to see if either Spitfire or Berlin series goes on sale.


----------



## Vadium (Nov 24, 2020)

as I understand, sales for the StaffPad's add-ons of any brands depend only on StaffPad company.

Following info from here: https://www.scoringnotes.com/news/black-friday-2020-deals/

Although there are no Black Friday sales on the StaffPad app itself, the beautiful Cinesamples StaffPad Edition sound libraries are all on sale at *50% off* their usual price, now through November 30, 2020. This includes the following libraries, which may be downloaded directly through the StaffPad app on iPad and Windows:



CineStrings, CineWinds, CineBrass, CinePerc, VOXOS: *Sale price is $49.99*
Taylor Davis Violin, Tina Guo Cello: *Sale price is $19.99*
CineHarps, CinePiano, CineStrings solo: *Sale price is $34.99*



But I more like to get a Berlin series.

There is an answer from tech StaffPad support:

Currently, we only have one Black Friday deal planned. All Cinesamples StaffPad Edition libraries are 50% off.


----------

